# Planted Corn Snake Vivarium



## Henry (24 Aug 2013)

My housemate is looking into getting a corn snake, and wants me to help build him a plywood vivarium. Me being the plant geek, I'm wanting to plant it up like I would my tanks and make it a green work of art. Is this sort of thing possible with snakes? Nobody seems to have done it, and I presume there's a good reason why.


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Aug 2013)

yes its possible but might not be practical

http://www.cornsnake.co.uk/vivarium-plants.php


----------



## Henry (25 Aug 2013)

I appreciate the response, but hoped for more detail than that. Are there hygiene/humidity issues? Is this something I could overcome? What about using Sphagnum moss (exclusively on the back wall, for instance).

My obsession with replicating natural environments compels me to attempt this


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Aug 2013)

http://cornsnake.co.uk/vivarium-plants.php
Sorry forgot to add link


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Aug 2013)

http://cornsnake.co.uk/vivarium-plants.php
Try again link didnt add to post in case it dosent again 
Cornsnake.co.uk/vivarium-plants.php


----------



## Kyle Lambert (25 Aug 2013)

As far as i can remember (i was going to do this with our royal), the plants are a big breeding ground for bacteria to fester. Plus it makes any cleaning up ALOT more difficult. Plus the plants (depending on what they are) will not last too long with a snake laying on top of them. Best bet is stick with the best looking silk vines you can find but maybe get some really nice looking bits of driftwood and work with it there.


----------



## Unkillable Cat (27 Aug 2013)

Another thing to consider is that snakes will poo on just about anything so rot can set in easily.


----------



## MirandaB (27 Aug 2013)

It is really more the hygiene ,which you need to bear in mind if you're building him a vivarium as surfaces do need to be easily cleaned and disinfected.
Corn snakes don't need such a lot of humidity either unless they are shedding so mosses wouldn't do so well as they would need constant misting.


----------

